# New BOB, scored at awesome price



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got this in the mail today. USMC ILBE. It came with the complete rig; lid, kidney belt AND the assault pack. Grand total? $97 with shipping included off of ebay. A quick check on Amazon has the same rig for $284, in issued used condition. The one I received looks brand new, There are no tears or stains anywhere that I can see. I've been wanting one for quite some time to replace my large ALICE, but was always turned back by the price. Now I need to plan a hiking trip and try it out. And I'm going to have to get it organized, oh dear. Lots of new pockets to store item that my ALICE didn't have! I just wish it didn't have the plastic snaps, but they seem robust and heavy duty. Plus it has zippers to access the main compartment so I am not always snapping and unsnapping. I took it for a quick hike around the farm and through the woods, loaded with about 40#s of water for a test run. I only went about two miles, but seems to be super comfortable, and that is about my max load. I'm 5'3" and 115#s, but in good shape. I even went down into the holler, and had to practically climb back out and it still stayed balanced and comfortable. Very happy


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Nice pack. 
I have a US GI Molle 2 large Ruck in woodland Camo


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

gaspump86 said:


> Nice pack.
> I have a US GI Molle 2 large Ruck in woodland Camo


I actually was considering one of those. They seems to get really good reviews, and the price was right where I wanted it. Plus I like its frame better than what I got.

But I do like my compartments  Also, I am kind of small so I can use all the load bearing help I can get. Which is why I am super happy to have gotten my set-up for the price I did. I think I only paid around $25 for my ALICE, and I wasn't going to spend over $100 on a new one if I could help it. The ILEB was always to high for my budget.

Now, if I could just find a certain boom boom stick that fits in the budget :sssh:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Better make it a double barrel shotgun, you're too small to handle one of those fancy black rifles:ignore:

That should be a great pack for you. Hope you get to go on a good hike to try it out not that around home isn't a great use, most of our hiking and camping happens right on our property.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Better make it a double barrel shotgun, you're too small to handle one of those fancy black rifles:ignore:
> 
> That should be a great pack for you. Hope you get to go on a good hike to try it out not that around home isn't a great use, most of our hiking and camping happens right on our property.


Actually... The way this pack is rigged I could fit both a rifle and shotgun on either side instead of where the canteens are! I'm thinking my Mossberg 500 on one side, and my old lever action .22 Henry on the other? Or substitute one with the semi auto Woodsmaster 30.06? But I really want one of those fancy black rifles  I suppose I'll have to dream on at this point. In reality, I'll probly only pack the .22 and .38 SP revolver. Sometimes I wish I was a guy and could shoulder a bigger load.

I do a lot of riding and camping around home too. It's one of the reasons I moved out this way before I was diagnosed as a prepper . No more worrying if the camp grounds will be packed


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It doesn't seem to matter how much one can carry, there is always something else it might be nice to bring, you know, just in case


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> It doesn't seem to matter how much one can carry, there is always something else it might be nice to bring, you know, just in case


Ain't that the truth!!!! But still, if I had another few inches and pounds of muscle, I'd carry that extra boom boom stick. Looks like I'm gunna have to rope myself a nice sturdy fella to be my mule :laugh: In the mean time, I've got to get this ruck organized with what I CAN physically shoulder and still manage a good bit of miles per day if needed.

Speaking of which... Inflatable canoes. WANT. But can't pack. There are so many deep creeks and rivers around here, it would be nice. I have the horses, but at some point they might need to go in the pot... Decisions decisions. Now where is that pack mule?


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Man....I have been batteling with this delima.....my mind doesn't want to wrap itself around BOBs....we both have one in the vehicles....they are minimual and based on getting back here....but geeezzze....one could go ape shit on a BOB...! I just finished making our secondary loc .....it is soooo cool they way we "hid" our stuff....but that is like another whole 2 weeks survival for us and 2 dogs....that is ALOT!!! Don't anyone try to mininamize it...it is alot of duplicate stuff....most of it bearing in mind the senerio we anticipate it being needed under....and to do this more times....$$$$$....time.....etc!!!!!I am almost unemployed.....nevertheless.....old canned meat....Helllllyez!!!!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> Man....I have been batteling with this delima.....my mind doesn't want to wrap itself around BOBs....we both have one in the vehicles....they are minimual and based on getting back here....but geeezzze....one could go ape shit on a BOB...! I just finished making our secondary loc .....it is soooo cool they way we "hid" our stuff....but that is like another whole 2 weeks survival for us and 2 dogs....that is ALOT!!! Don't anyone try to mininamize it...it is alot of duplicate stuff....most of it bearing in mind the senerio we anticipate it being needed under....and to do this more times....$$$$$....time.....etc!!!!!I am almost unemployed.....nevertheless.....old canned meat....Helllllyez!!!!


Keep surfing Ebay, and sites like it. I waited almost a year to find this ruck, but it was the one I really wanted and I wanted to stay in my budget. Plus, you're a chick, I'm a chick. The chest cinch is adjustable to fit over the 'girls'. Much more comfy. Just surf and wait, your dream ruck awaits!

Btw, I haven't been on for a week or so and didn't see when you changed your profile pic, but sweet bird. Great horned? Spotted? Good to know people are taking care of the ones that need a boost


----------

